# Sony NEX FS 700 effect on canon and market



## Lyra Video Productions (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.pro.sony.eu/biz/lang/en/eu/product/nxcamcorders/nex-fs700e/features

What do you guys think? This seems kind of like a game changer to me. Is this going to force Canon's hand on pricing? The rumored $8000-9000 price tag is certainly higher than much of the 5d3 market, but I would think this would definitely affect the new Canon dslr 4k--and possibly even the C300. Love me some good competition.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it looks like an amazing camera and more proof that the Cinema DSLR will not be as expensive as many think. I've been saying it would be $4k-$6k for months, and this makes that seem even more likely, most likely on the lower end of that. 

The need for an external recorder to get 4k out of the FS700 will end up putting it over $10k easily, but it's still a sick camera. 980fps is sick, regardless of resolution drop. But 240fps 1080p is friggin' awesome.


----------



## Jedifarce (Apr 8, 2012)

Lyra Video Productions said:


> http://www.pro.sony.eu/biz/lang/en/eu/product/nxcamcorders/nex-fs700e/features
> 
> What do you guys think? This seems kind of like a game changer to me. Is this going to force Canon's hand on pricing? The rumored $8000-9000 price tag is certainly higher than much of the 5d3 market, but I would think this would definitely affect the new Canon dslr 4k--and possibly even the C300. Love me some good competition.



I'm very interested in this video camera, but only after they come out with the firmware as sony is promising making it from "4K ready" to actual shooting in 4K. Otherwise forget it. I'm not going to buy this thing and sony changes their mind about the firmware update and decides to put all their resources into a Sony NEX FS 700 'E' that can shoot in 4K. Of course at the same time I'll need some serious computer power to process that video which means I'll have to update my computer as well. It struggles just rendering at 1080p as it is.

If they came out with an EF mount with it, that would really hurt Canon and Red. It puts the C300 to shame. As for the Mark III, don't get me started on that thing. After all the hype here at the forums, I think a lot of people were disappointed. I wasn't one of them, I kept my expectations low. I knew there wasn't going to be a major leap in capability between the Mark II and Mark III. If you don't have a Mark II, then by all means purchase the Mark III, but if you already have the Mark II I don't believe the upgrade is worth it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 10, 2012)

something I dont understand and perhaps people that know more can enlighten me

Why the DSLR form factor for a cinema camera? to me it doesnt seem liek its an ideal platform ergonomically and functionally. People flocked to the 5D2 for low budget cinema not because of the form factor but because it offered something unique that could not be had elesewhere. 

This ship has well and truely sailed now with many companies jumping on board and canon no longer has the edge here, I fully understand that the range of lenses and cost relative to expensie cinema lenses are part of the canon appeal.

To me this sony looks more like its designed for cinema as are many competitor offerings and cameras like the C300 which offers EF mounts.

so why bother with a cinema dslr form? it would make more sense if it's target is videographers why not make it ergonomically suited to the target audience rather and some outdated hybrid.


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Apr 11, 2012)

I totally agree, wombat. I wish every video camera could be ergonomically designed to shoot video, had xlr inputs, had the switches and outputs of pro cameras, etc. But like you mentioned, people came to dslrs because of the beautiful image they could create compared to anything else available--and for most people they're going to follow the best image no matter what they have to put up with. But even now, while they have started to make pro line video cameras that have those larger sensors, the price point is still a lot bigger--not as bad as before, but there's still a difference in price range... enough to drive people to the cheaper dslr form. (plus dslr shoot photos, which is a huge bonus for most video guys).

At my job, I shoot on a Sony EX3 that has a 1/2 inch sensor, and it's a great workhorse of a professional camera that's used by tons of people. And I love it and it's a great image and it's got all the things pros need--but in some ways it's inferior to the image of my $900 60D--as far as a desirable shallow depth of field goes because of the smaller sensor. And the 60D is about a 10th of the cost.

All that said, I think a lot of people have grown accustomed to the dslr form factor--they've bought rigs already that allow you to handle a dslr more like a pro, shoulder mounted camera and they're willing to make things work. If big sensor vid cameras get cheaper then people will move away from the frankenstein rigs--but until then... not so much. (and even then, unless video cameras start offering dslr quality still images I'm sure many people will stick with dslrs).


----------

